# No Limits Archery-Tri State Qualifier Feb 11&12th



## slaviana (Feb 6, 2017)

Its time!!!! The 1st Tri State qualifier for TN, Al, and Ga will be held this weekend (Feb11 & 12th) at No Limits! The course is set and it will be a great time to rack up some SOY points and get qualified for state. The Archery Gods have blessed us with another beautiful weekend to shoot!!!! Also don't forget to bring your No Limits punch card so you can win 500.00. Call me if you have questions. Otherwise we will see you this weekend!!

Also, we will have foam targets at the shoot this weekend for 50.00.  These are appx. 2'x3'ft  and weight 50 to 100lbs.  This will be a one time deal so if you want one you better get it before they are gone.  We have a couple of these at the practice range and they have been left out in the weather for about 2 1/2 years and so far they have held up great.   They make great practice targets and this is a great price.  Here is pics of what they look like.

Like us on FB https://www.facebook.com/No-Limits-Archery-1759567450976683/?ref=bookmarks


----------



## Ranger/461 (Feb 6, 2017)

I will be there. Can you hold a target for me?
Thanks


----------



## gretchp (Feb 7, 2017)

See you friday!! cant wait!!


----------



## slaviana (Feb 7, 2017)

Can't wait to see you Gretch!!! Also, Ranger 461 what day do you plan on coming I will write your name on one...


----------



## slaviana (Feb 10, 2017)

It's time to shoot!!!!!


----------



## Ranger/461 (Feb 11, 2017)

I will be there this morning to get a couple targets and then coming back tomorrow to shoot.


----------



## gretchp (Feb 11, 2017)

that was one of the best, most challenging 45 yrd max unkwn classes...showed me who was boss!!!


----------

